# Nox Arcana Albums



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

I put some of the Nox Arcana tracks on Youtube together as albums and playlists on my Youtube channel. You can listen to the whole albums uninterupted. I hope you will enjoy them. I will do more of them as I have time to hunt down the tracks on Youtube.

Click on an album title below and then click "Play All" at the top of the page that opens:

*Darklore_Manor*

*Blood_of_the_Dragon*

*Winter's_Knight*

*Blood_of_Angels*

*Transylvania*

*Necronomicon*

*Grimm_Tales*

*Carnival_of_Lost_Souls*

*Shadow_of_the_Raven

Phantoms_of_the_High_Seas

Blackthorn_Asylum*


----------



## HauntNWI (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you.

HauntNWI


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow awesome stuff man. Thanks.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

HauntNWI said:


> Awesome! Thank you.
> 
> HauntNWI





brombones said:


> Wow awesome stuff man. Thanks.


You are welcome !


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

They've got lots of new stuff, now. Check out their website!


----------



## lita (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn't know they had new stuff. Thanks for letting us know stormygirl84!


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

I just added three more playlist albums -- *Shadow of the Raven*, *Phantoms of the High Seas*, and *Blackthorn Asylum*. The links are in post #1.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

They're newest album is awesome ! as usual..... LoL


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Once again, thank you for updating. This thread deserves more attention haha.

On a side note, way to go, updating a thread this old. Nice job.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

So *Fidelio*, which one would you say is your favorite?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Feb 1, 2011)

COOL! Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Where is the Dark Tower??

I am curious about this one, I would like to hear more of it before buying it?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sauron the Great said:


> Where is the Dark Tower??
> 
> I am curious about this one, I would like to hear more of it before buying it?


I love it IMO is another awesome hit ! They seem to always produce a home run, can't think of any of them as an " ahh it's ok" CD. of course each they're own.....


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> I love it IMO is another awesome hit ! They seem to always produce a home run, can't think of any of them as an " ahh it's ok" CD. of course each they're own.....


THANKS..........

Now have to think if anybody in my area sells Nox music.................


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have bought midnite syndicate & NA's cd's at Spirit & Halloween city stores,......other than that I don't think anyone else carries let alone knows of them......other than web site. Were you thinking of using it in your haunt this year ? Shipping usually fast & I get it in 4-6 days........if you banged it now on the web site, you should get it by Sat at the latest......


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Sauron the Great said:


> Where is the Dark Tower??
> 
> I am curious about this one, I would like to hear more of it before buying it?


Check on youtube. It is on there and you can listen to the whole album. Please note it is not me uploading these albums. I am just compiling what I find on youtube into albums for a playlist. I have not done Dark Tower and probably will not do it until next year. If you like Nox Arcana's music please purchase it.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> So *Fidelio*, which one would you say is your favorite?


Well, stormygirl84, that is a difficult question to answer. They are all good, but I guess I may be partial to Transylvania.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugm...................

NOBODY said a thing about "uploading it" and as far as telling me or anybody else to buy ANYTHING is very hypocritical so take your advise and well, you get the rest............ I really dislike assumptions....

I have 5 Nox Albums and about the same from Midnight Syndicate as well as 10 or so of various sounds, effects, wow RELAX and if you are feeling a bit guilty of uploading music to youtube then stop............. 



Fidelio said:


> Check on youtube. It is on there and you can listen to the whole album. Please note it is not me uploading these albums. I am just compiling what I find on youtube into albums for a playlist. I have not done Dark Tower and probably will not do it until next year. If you like Nox Arcana's music please purchase it.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Sauron the Great said:


> Ugm...................
> 
> NOBODY said a thing about "uploading it" and as far as telling me or anybody else to buy ANYTHING is very hypocritical so take your advise and well, you get the rest............ I really dislike assumptions....
> 
> I have 5 Nox Albums and about the same from Midnight Syndicate as well as 10 or so of various sounds, effects, wow RELAX and if you are feeling a bit guilty of uploading music to youtube then stop.............


I don't feel guilty about uploading anything. I don't know why my post got you so uptight but it sounds like you took it personal. I was just saying that if you like their music then support them by buying it.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Fidelio said:


> I don't feel guilty about uploading anything. I don't know why my post got you so uptight but it sounds like you took it personal. I was just saying that if you like their music then support them by buying it.


It is called Assume as if one does.......erh............you get the rest, and it is time to give it a rest also there all mighty Nox cheerleader, please....................


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Sauron, you can preview tracks on CDBABY and if you like can buy the album for $10, that's how I got the latest one. quick and easy, love CDBABY!

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana12


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Rich B said:


> Sauron, you can preview tracks on CDBABY and if you like can buy the album for $10, that's how I got the latest one. quick and easy, love CDBABY!
> 
> http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana12


THANKS this is what I was looking for, a small sample of each song...........................


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

For another year.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, you used to be able to listen to these albums without interruption. Now youtube has added ads to some of the songs. BUMMER.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish they'd do a mad scientist themed album. It doesn't sound too far out of their realm... I mean, they've done the haunted carnival, the Dracula album, a Poe album, a ghost pirate album (!!)... Why not a mad scientist? Sounds like fun to me...


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

stormygirl84 said:


> I wish they'd do a mad scientist themed album. It doesn't sound too far out of their realm... I mean, they've done the haunted carnival, the Dracula album, a Poe album, a ghost pirate album (!!)... Why not a mad scientist? Sounds like fun to me...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> I wish they'd do a mad scientist themed album. It doesn't sound too far out of their realm... I mean, they've done the haunted carnival, the Dracula album, a Poe album, a ghost pirate album (!!)... Why not a mad scientist? Sounds like fun to me...


Could be interesting... As of right now, _Blackthorn Asylum_ is the closest to that theme.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, but it's still not... Y'know, tricked out labs, wild experiments, stuff like that. I'd totally buy a mad scientist themed album. (Not that I haven't bought most of their other albums anyway...)


----------

